
Best way to sanitize 50 hard-disks drives - mean_gene_1976
I need to have 60 PCs disposed of in a week. What is the fastest set-up for erasing the disks before I turn them in? I plan on using CBL Data Shredder for software to earse each disk.
======
jaclaz
This one?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBL_Data_Shredder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBL_Data_Shredder)

From 2007, still senselessly using unneded algorithms/methods.

Assuming that they are recent enough disks (like built in the last - say - 20
years) all you need is to initiate an ATA Secure Erase, i.e. essentially use
hdparm:

[https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase](https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase)

or any small live distro making use of it, a suggested one is RIP Linux (now
abandoned, but usually just good enough):
[https://tinyapps.org/docs/wipe_drives_hdparm.html](https://tinyapps.org/docs/wipe_drives_hdparm.html)
[https://archiveos.org/rip/](https://archiveos.org/rip/)

Initiating the ATA command will be faster than any 00 or random pattern
writing tool such as dd (which is however, single pass, good enough according
to NIST):

[https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/SpecialPublications/NIST.S...](https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/SpecialPublications/NIST.SP.800-88r1.pdf)

(page 32)

~~~
mean_gene_1976
I actually talked to my cities recycling center, and they will degauss/destroy
the drives with NSA certified tools. And they will provide a cert that it was
done. All for free. I have 75 drives. I am still on my first drive with CBL
Data Shredder.

~~~
jaclaz
Good, though that means destroying the hardware (which may have well been
resold insteadm with - besides a small economical advantage - is IMHO the best
policy, re-using has less impact than recycling).

As a side note - and to be picky - degaussers are AFAIK not really-really
"certified" by NSA, they are only listed:

[https://www.nsa.gov/Portals/70/documents/resources/everyone/...](https://www.nsa.gov/Portals/70/documents/resources/everyone/media-
destruction/degausser-epl.pdf)

With what looks like a disclaimer: > The Degausser EPL (Evaluated Products
List) specifies the current models of commercial equipment that satisfy NSA/
CSS requirements for erasure of magnetic storage devices retaining any level
of classifed or sensitive data. Listing on the Degausser EPL does not
constitute endorsement of the product by the USG or NSA/CSS; it only states
that the evaluated degausser has met the applicable NSA/CSS performance
requirements. Neither does the listing guarantee continued performance;
customers should have their equipment re-tested periodically according to the
manufacturer’s recommendations.

------
PeekPoke
Take them to your local scrap yard. Get them to pick them up with that massive
electro magenet they use for lifting cars. :D

------
AnimalMuppet
Where I work, they take out the drives and use a drill press to run three
holes through each one. (That's not quite the same as "erasing", because you
clearly do not wind up with a usable disk drive at the end...)

